# Cold weather ewes



## mystang89 (Jan 29, 2019)

Hello again. To those northern sheep owners who constantly get Sub zero temps I was wondering what you did with your sheep during those days. Do you still put them outside? I'm in southern Indiana so we get cold weather.... Cold to me anyway.... But the wind chill supposed to be -20f during the day so figured I'd ask before I made sheep pop cycles.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Mar 30, 2019)

My sheep always have access to shelters if they need them. They mostly use them during rain and freezing temperatures. I think they would appreciate a shelter or staying inside during the -20 days.


----------



## Sheepshape (Apr 2, 2019)

I have mainly hill sheep and they are tough....but their lambs can't cope with a combination of low temperature, wind and rain/sleet/snow until they are a few days old, have a bit of fat and fleece and can move quickly enough to get to shelter.

I am bringing my pregnant sheep who are expecting two or more lambs or who are first-time timers into the shed overnight. they will then stay in after birth for about 2 days if the lambs are strong, good sized and active. Sickly, weakly, small lambs or unwell ewes will stay in longer if the weather outside is cold/wet/windy.

Ewes expecting singletons stay outside in a field with shelter, but I keep a close eye on them.


----------

